# Updated 2010 Speeder's Faux Fire Cauldron's



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Here is my updated How-to on Speeder's Faux Flaming Cauldron 2010.

I chose a bigger fan that was $20 less then the previous one. It blows almost twice as much air and the modification was very simple and cleaner.

I purchased the fan from Sams Club (Walmart owned).
http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=116398&navAction=

Step 1 -Purchase list

1 36" piece of 1/4" (or whatever size you want) threaded steel rod from your local hardware store.
http://www.lowes.com/SearchCatalogDisplay?storeId=10151&langId=-1&catalogId=10051&N=0&newSearch=true&Ntt=threaded+steel+rod
2 1/4 inch regular nuts or wing nuts
1 Fan
Piece of silk
lights with wire nuts and transformer
velcro

Step 2

Modify your fan by taking as many screws out of the sides as you need so you can slip the metal carrying hand out. There will be a screw on the inside you will have to take out too before it will come out. Don't force it you will only break the fan housing. You will not use this metal rod and if left in place it will dissrupt the airflow.

Step 2

Measure and cut the silk. I used almost a full yard in length on each piece of silk. The bottom of the silk should be as wide as the fan output and not buched up between the sides of the fan. Sew a small pocket on the bottom of the piece of silk just large enough for the steel threaded rod to slip through. It doesn't have to be supper tight because the threads of the rod provide enough friction that the silk will not slide to the side. I don't own a sewing machine so I took it to the local alteration place and they did it within an hour. You will use this rod to hold your silk piece of flame rather then the previous version where the large gage solid copper wire with tape and paper clips did.









Step 4

Drill a 1/4 hole on either side of the fan sides in the exact midle of the fan output (the grills where to air comes out) and just above the grills. You want the steel rod to be nearly touching the grilled output of the fan. This will ensure a clean stream of air on both sides of the silk. Don't forget to slip the steel rod through the silk before you push it through the second side of the fan. Then trim any extra rod you don't want sticking out (use a hack saw only other wise you won't be able to screw the nuts on) and then put your nuts on either side.

Step 5

Place your velcro and lights on like in my previous version and you are good to go.

















Here's the video 2010 faux fire :: 2010 updated fire cauldron video by thefireguy - Photobucket

I have more detailed pictures of the threaded rod and as soon as I find them I'll update this how-to. Please let me know if you have any questions and enjoy.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Dude. That looks like FIRE.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I started to reach for the fire extinguisher, that looked so real


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

That is insane! Where did the lights come from?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

:zombie:Wow! And what type of lights are those? Thanks for the How-to!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That flipping looks really cool!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks like your running three led groups there. Would like some more info on the lights you used. 
The end result is very realistic, nice job.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for all you comments. I appreciate them. As for the lights I use the following. http://www.oznium.com/home-led-spot-light

They're a super bright waterproof 1 watt. LED. Yes they are expensive buy you are purchasing a high quality product with a good waranty. I have purchased all my LED lights to date from these guys and there customer service is top notch, which is hard to find these days. There are also local and I get the shipment in one business day. As for the number of lights, I use 2 orange (to the outsides) and a red one in the middle. I actually have about 15 of these lights and I use them for spots on my individual props. I build my spots out of PVC pipe. I will provide a picture as soon as I get home and retrieve them of my computer.

Let me know if you have any other questions!!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Well I guess you are not called thefireguy for nothing!! That is one fantastic prop and that flame goes on forever!! Great work!


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Does it really look as good in reality as it did in the video!?!?


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

It actually looks better because in person and outside it doesn't have a white wall behind it to reflect the red as much making it look very real.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

This is the exact reason I won't leave my kids home alone, THIS is what I'll come home to! That is absolutely amazing, it looks so real it is scary. You did a terrific job! So cool....

I wouldn't mind seeing the spots you build out of PVC if you get an opportunity. I'm in dire need of updating my lighting to something waterproof this year so I can light everything up every night.


----------



## 7500Blizzard (Jul 24, 2010)

What kinda shape are you using for your silk?


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I had someone suggest using spandex instead of silk. Has anyone else tried this or heard of that?


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

You can suggest whatever you want. This is a learning environment...LOL

As for the shape I used something like this http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.soundmastersdirect.co.uk/media/catalog/product/cache/1/small_image/150x150/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/F/L/FLAM06.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.soundmastersdirect.co.uk/brands/prolight/&usg=__1u6Nqxpo2X35WdRiadnT6t8ImmA=&h=150&w=150&sz=8&hl=en&start=0&zoom=0&tbnid=UrUiX4JN89gAfM:&tbnh=96&tbnw=96&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dsilk%2Bflame%2Breplacement%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1T4ADFA_enUS357US357%26biw%3D1259%26bih%3D756%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=643&vpy=604&dur=2766&hovh=96&hovw=96&tx=78&ty=80&ei=N6yXTKarAYyisQO5h5DACg&oei=N6yXTKarAYyisQO5h5DACg&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:23,s:0


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

thefireguy said:


> You can suggest whatever you want. This is a learning environment...LOL
> 
> As for the shape I used something like this http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.soundmastersdirect.co.uk/media/catalog/product/cache/1/small_image/150x150/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/F/L/FLAM06.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.soundmastersdirect.co.uk/brands/prolight/&usg=__1u6Nqxpo2X35WdRiadnT6t8ImmA=&h=150&w=150&sz=8&hl=en&start=0&zoom=0&tbnid=UrUiX4JN89gAfM:&tbnh=96&tbnw=96&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dsilk%2Bflame%2Breplacement%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1T4ADFA_enUS357US357%26biw%3D1259%26bih%3D756%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=643&vpy=604&dur=2766&hovh=96&hovw=96&tx=78&ty=80&ei=N6yXTKarAYyisQO5h5DACg&oei=N6yXTKarAYyisQO5h5DACg&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:23,s:0


I'm just cheap/poor. I only want to buy one of them, lol.

Is it one flat piece or more like a sock?


----------



## 7500Blizzard (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Fireguy


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Looks awesome! I might add some baffles on the sides to hide the 3 spotlights from the viewer so they only see the lit silk.

Image the fire with *GREEN *lights...


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

You asked about the shape of the silk and that is what the link was supposed to provide. As for the actual material i purchased a yard of it from Joanne's fabric strore.


----------

